# Sweet Websites



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone care to share some good websites for buying classical music?

I like presto classical, but sometimes Amazon is 5-10 dollas cheaper, which is unacceptable


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

http://avaxhome.ws/music/classical/


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I am subscribed with eMusic, and they have a pretty good collection of classical music tracks for $0.49 Canadian per. I think my monthly fee is a tad over $20 and I get 50 downloads for an average cost a shade below 49 cents.

eMusic has a good mix of re-issues/vintage recordings and recent releases (NAXOS, ATMA, Analekta, etc.)

Aramis' suggestion of Avaxhome brings me back to my blog post last month on "places to find music for free":

http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/200-how-do-you-get.html


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The blog roll on the right hand side of my blog Art for Art's sake has 33 blogs that post classical music albums in electronic format.

For buying, I rely on Amazon.de.


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

I use presto classical as well as MDT.
http://www.mdt.co.uk/MDTSite/pages/home/default.asp

MDT usually has slightly lower prices, but presto classical has a much more user friendly catalogue browser.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.talkclassical.com/ 

http://imslp.org/wiki/

http://avaxhome.ws/ << Agree with Aramis


----------

